# UKC weight pull in Oceanside, CA



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Anybody gonna be there? feb 7 & 8, Charly's entered


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Too quick for me to make it that far. good Luck!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

no.... but i may jsut have to come and check it out


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No I am not making it to that one. Slim isn't old enough to compete in pull yet, and Maes not in condition ( shes with pups) so its a bit to far to go to if I am not pulling anyone. You going to the show in Rancho Cordova? The 15th I think it is. My 2 new pups will be making their fist appearance there


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

see if you can take some pics for me maybe a short video....thatd be pretty cool of someone.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

american_pit13, I don't think I'll be making it up to Sacremento, Funny though there is a guy who comes down for every pull in O'side from Sacremento area, he has a BEAUTY little female, about 40lb, she pulls in the top 3 every time

Dan's grizz, I'll be taking photos of all involved, might be able to get some video from my canon camera. It takes pretty good vids if the computer will read the file.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

awesome ...thanks i cant wait to see them.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope it doesn't rain! I was thinking about going. It's down by my parents house. I could be a good son and stop by and see mom and dad after.

*Saturday, Feb 7*
High: 63 °F RealFeel®: 65 °F
Considerable cloudiness with a chance for rain and a thunderstorm; coolSaturday

*Night, Feb 7*
Low: 44 °F RealFeel®: 39 °F
Rather cloudy and chilly

*Sunday, Feb 8*
High: 61 °F RealFeel®: 61 °F
Intervals of clouds and sunSunday

*Night, Feb 8*
Low: 44 °F RealFeel®: 36 °F
Chilly and rainy


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I could go I love Oceanside.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

It rains in socal wow LOL must be all those smog pressure systems and smog clouds movin in LOL my eyes burn when I go to LA too much polution


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Oceanside is in San Diego county totally different then la. I cant wait til josh gets home and we get to move


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oooooo my sister lives in San diego I could live down there. It is very nice. I wish I was going, are there many dog beaches near ocean side?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I dont know about the dog beaches down there last time (other then driving thru base) we were in the area we didnt have Peanut yet. Sorry. I think they would though San Diego is pretty pet friendly


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Well we had rain and hail, but the pull went off w/out a hitch. There were about 15 to 20 dogs entered so no more than 5 per weight class. There was an awesome little boston terrier from Sacremento named "Major" who was pulling for the 1st time, got his leg and withdrew at 600 lbs. not bad for an 18lb dog!
Charley got her leg and we pulled til 1440lbs for practice, we are so proud!! she got 2nd in her weight class! She made 9 sucessful pulls, we didn't pass on any round because we just wasnted some miles on her.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

charley pulling 1200lbs








good dig!!








most weight pulled 3060lbs, by "Scorch"








soon to be contender for "pound for pound", "Major"








look at him go!








Ruby reminded me of Sydney


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Heidi And Charley 2nd place 46 to 60lb








Val and Jack 1st place 46 to 60lb








Val and Tiggy 1st place in 31 to 45lb








Sonji and Xerxes, Most weight on second day 1st place 61 to 80lbs


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Foxy, a Staffie, did a great job... They're so friggen cute 








A shot of Jack and his custom harness








Tiggy kicked ass in 45lb class pulled over 2000lbs









Hope you like the shots. The club is going to be doing a temperment test next month so no weight pull. but those are pretty hard to find so If anyone wants to get their TT I can post the e-mail to sign up


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics and Great job Charlie!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

sweet pics thanks for sharing, nice stable! I can't get enough staffie bulls I could roll around in them. Looks like a great group of dogs.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

no problem! It was a really fun time. Char did sooo good for her 1st show. She went way beyond our expectations, but it was heidi handling her that made a big difference. when I handled she was looking around for mama


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> oooooo my sister lives in San diego I could live down there. It is very nice. I wish I was going, are there many dog beaches near ocean side?


i only know of one in SD pacific beach, dog beach.


----------

